# Ritchey WCS chatter



## donryanocero (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, just built my soma double cross with a ritchey wcs cross fork and under heavy braking the fork chatters pretty heavily. I expected a little, but not quite this much. Is there anything I can do to minimize this?

I'm using avid shorty (new style) brakes, and the fork rake isn't anything unusual for the frame.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Toe in the pads as far as it takes to reign in the chatter.


----------



## donryanocero (Jan 3, 2009)

*toe in*

Yeah, that did it. I have to squeeze really really hard for it to do anything now, and I barely had to toe them in. thanks!

Of course a search for 'brake chatter' brought up tons of threads. derrr :thumbsup:


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

*pads*

try using short road pads instead of the "longer"mt.style pads. I don't know why,but it worked for me.


----------



## Shamrock0325 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Solution to your problem*

Change the fork. The Ritchey is light but VERY flexible. Chatter is common on those forks. That is why Redline switched to their own model fork on the Conquest Pros.

Time to Ebay that thing. Try a Reynolds or Easton. Best of luck.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I've had to dial serious chatter out of the EC90 X.

For that matter, I've had to dial chatter out of forks that were 600g. heavier and rode like crap by comparison.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

*think of it*

Think of it as 'VibroMassage' for those tired and aching forearms and wrists......

Sorry.

What someone else said, shorter pads instead of the long'ish mtb style pads worked for me.

Cheers


----------

